# Peptides for idiots



## Zlowe24 (May 7, 2014)

Does a sticky like all things peptides for beginners type thread or link exist? Limited experience with peptides and would like a place to build more basic knowledge before firing off 100 separate questions.


----------



## Zlowe24 (May 7, 2014)

Thanks in advance


----------



## GastrocGuy (May 8, 2014)

There is a Peptides & Growth Forum, here on Anasci

Peptides & Growth Factors - Anabolic Steroids Discussion and Bodybuilding Forum

K1 has a great intro read here:
http://www.anasci.org/vB/peptides-growth-factors/26898-peptides-achieving-long-term-goals.html

and a step-by-step here:
http://www.anasci.org/vB/peptides-g...mplete-step-step-guide-peptide-beginners.html

You can also ask some of the reps for the sponsors, like Elvia1023 and  johnjuanb1. Lots of vets from the board are very knowledgeable as well !


----------



## Akamai (May 8, 2014)

Here 

Learn about Peptides & Research Chems online at All About Peptides

Ak


----------

